# LOST YELLOW CATARACT OARS CLEAR CREEK



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Went Yard Sale at the Diversion dam and both my 8' Yellow Cataract SGG Oars broke away from their leashes and sank. Sigh... Counter balances...

A cold case of beer per Oar is up for grabs to the kind Samaritan who helps me recover them!

Send me a PM if you happen upon one or both of them.

Thank you!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

What all are you rowing there? Rigor down or more?

Had you not looked at that dam?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark, we did Black Rock to Golden PP today and saw nothing.
I think one is in the second pool down from the damn drop, saw flashes of yellow last night.

Good level for BR, Narrows & RM. Cat Heaven.


----------



## PJ (Jan 29, 2004)

We ran from Screaming 1/4 mile down to the play park and didn't see your oars. I'm sure that they are in there still. Just wanted to let you know we are out there with our eyes on the water for you. I looked around the dam drop but couldn't see anything. I'll let you know if I am in the area again.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

We had two cats and a mini max running below rigor to golden.

After a thorough scout and successful run by the other cat I decided to give it a go. There were two safety rope throwers in place.

Dropped the first big fall and thought I had made it out, didn't row fast enough and got sucked back in and flipped. 

The oars were leashed in and both leashes failed.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Update: found one oar about 1/4 mile downstream. Looks pretty mangled.

Think I saw the other pinned in a rock near the rock slide river right about 100 yards down stream.

Just need the levels to drop...















Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Both Oars have been retrieved from the surly bonds of Clear creek. Both are in great condition with the exception of a broken blade button-lock. 

Thank you!


----------

